# dx help for synovial cyst



## paula f3 (May 6, 2011)

I am looking for help in determining a diagnosis code for synovial cyst of the knee which was in the area of the ACL . I was looking a dx code 727.49. Any opinions?
Thank you
Paula


----------



## srinivas r sajja (May 7, 2011)

727.51?


----------



## preserene (May 7, 2011)

ACL synovial cysts are synonyms to *Ganglion Cysts of ACL *which are intra articular cysts. ( actually ACL is an extra synovial structure) But the ganglion cysts as per two theories, are said to originate from synovial herniation onto ACL or as a mucinous degeration. 

Popleteal synovial cysts (synonym - Baker's Cysts) are in the popleateal space and at the area of gastronemus tendon( posterior space or recess of the knee area ).

when it is said to be a cyst at ACL , * ganglion cyst of ACL *(the intra articular area of the knee joint ) and  I  feel  that *727.41 would be more appropriate*.
Thank you.


----------

